# Need some advise re. Down regulating and 1st scan timing



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I will be starting to down regulate on the 19th September but becuse AF has arrived a bit early this month and last I am a bit ahead of schedule now. We had planned to go on holiday on the same day and I'm wondering now if this is a good idea. DP is confident that we can take everything we need with us, and I'm ok with that but I'm worrying about the 1st scan. Am I right in thinking that the first scan is done after the bleed, which should happen approx 7-10 days in to DR

Obviously TX is way more important than a holiday and I don't want to jeopordise anything. I just wanted to know also if you think I would feel ok? I know I'll feel a bit tired but I think I'd rather be somewhere nice in the sun than at work.

Many thanks in advance,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya kitty

yeah you can take everything but you might need to inform the airline that you are carrying sharps and get advice on carrying eg whether hand luggage or hold

as you are long protocol they probably wouldnt change your baseline you would just down reg a little longer but do check this with the nurses

i think down regging while on holiday would be better than working, you might get head aches and hot flushes so take something for headaches and put any hot flushes down to the lovely weather lol


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Kara,

I did wonder about the flying with sharps stuff. I suppose my baseline would stay where it is otherwise the provisional EC date would need to be rejigged aswell.

Bloomin' AF's!! Always guaranteed to mess up best laid plans    

I'll give Jodie a call tomorrow and get things sorted.

Many thanks,

Kate


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kara you were absolutely right (never you doubted you though!)

I spoke to Jodie and she said baseline date would stay where it was on the 12th October, and she said they'd print me a letter for the airline if need be.

So all sorted, and can go and have some hot flushes on a beach somewhere   

Kitty xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy your holiday hun


----------

